# 99 Cents until Dec 30: The Losing Role | WWII Espionage Thriller



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi fellow writers and readers,

My historical espionage thriller *The Losing Role







* is out for Kindle:

In the last winter of WWII a failed German actor, Max Kaspar, is forced to join a desperate secret mission in which he must impersonate an enemy American officer. So Max cooks up his own fanatical plan -- he'll use his false identity to escape tyranny and war and flee to the America he'd once abandoned.

*The Losing Role







* is based on an actual German false flag operation during 1944's Battle of the Bulge that's been made infamous in legend but in reality was a doomed farce. In all the tragic details and with some dark humor, this is the story of an aspiring talent who got in over his head and tried to break free.

Recent reviews and awards _(updated April 3, 2011)_:

"Excellent dialogue, well-crafted characters, and enough dramatic tension to saw a Panzer in half." -- Independent Novel Award, Best of 2010 (The New Podler Review of Books)

"Author Steve Anderson constructs a historical thriller in The Losing Role that should prove quite difficult to put down." -- Midwest Book Review

"An excellent WWII espionage thriller that transcends the genre, making it a story that you don't have to be a history buff to enjoy." -- The New Podler Review of Books

"This is a well-researched and fascinating book ... with a refreshing twist; it is told from the view point of a German soldier -- and a likable one at that." -- Man of la Book: Review

"The book does a marvelous job of showing the 'fog of war' wherein no one truly understands what is going on once the attack has begun. Finally, the book is fun." -- Historical Novel Review

Indie 500 Booklist 2011
Indie eBook Hall of Fame 
Independent Novel Award, Best of 2010 
(The New Podler Review of Books)

Thanks. I hope you'll check it out.

Happy reading,
Steve

About the Author
Steve Anderson is the author of The Losing Role, False Refuge and Besserwisser: A Novel. Anderson's novels mix crime, history, mystery, noir and humor, usually involving a determined underdog stuck between two worlds. Anderson has also written short stories and screenplays, and was a Fulbright Fellow in Munich, Germany. He's a big soccer fan and lives in Portland, Ore.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I love WWII fiction, just purchased your book and added it to my TBR pile... 

P.S. The picture link in your post isn't working, but the link in your sig is good.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, Jason. And thanks about the picture link -- I'll check it out.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Though this is a Kindle forum, I just wanted to note that _The Losing Role_ is now out on the iPad iBookstore along with my other books. Great, right? I think so.

The only problem is, Apple doesn't have a way to link to the iBookstore yet. Hopefully that will come soon as the iBookstore is expected for iPhones, iPod Touches and more. Also, keyword metadata for searching the iBookstore (in my book's case "espionage," "WWII", "thriller", etc) is basically non-existent.

The Losing Role







and the others are finding readers on the Amazon Kindle store mostly because of those keywords, I'm guessing, because I'm certainly not a writer with a name.

Change is good but let's hope it keeps changing for the better -- for authors but especially for readers who want to browse.

Just checking in with that observation. I haven't been here awhile as I've had my head down finishing up multiple projects.

Happy reading,
Steve


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, Steve

I just downloaded your book.  Sounds good and my daughter & I are both WW11 fiction fans.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Char! I hope you like it. My story takes a different route than most in the genre, so hopefully that's a good thing ; )


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Your book has been moved to the top of my TBR list.  It sounds great.  So, as soon as I finish the one I'm reading now I'll be moving on to yours.  I'll check back with you when I'm finished.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I see you were never welcomed properly so, welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Ann! You run a class act here.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Until May 31st, The Losing Role is currently $.99 for Kindle and FREE on Smashwords w/ code *CJ27G*.

After that, it will most likely return to $1.99 until Amazon's new pricing policy in July. Sales have been good for the new book but I hope to attract more readers before July.

Thanks! I hope you'll give it a look.

Happy reading,
Steve


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, Steve. Have you visited our tagging thread yet? I've tagged so many people there, I can't keep track. KB authors help each other by tagging your books. Here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg419427.html#msg419427

Post your book at the end of the thread with a link and we'll tag it for you. Then go back to the beginning of the thread and tag the other authors who have posted there. Tagging helps other people find your book by category.

Good luck.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Gertie,

I'll get over there and check it out. It's probably discussed on the other thread, but http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-me/ is what I've been using since last fall. I've gotten lots of tags that way. Not sure how many authors here are on the same, but I appreciate the tip about your thread a lot.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hi, Steve. Have you visited our tagging thread yet? I've tagged so many people there, I can't keep track. KB authors help each other by tagging your books. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.msg419427.html#msg419427
> 
> ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve Anderson said:


> Thanks Gertie,
> 
> I'll get over there and check it out. It's probably discussed on the other thread, but http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-me/ is what I've been using since last fall. I've gotten lots of tags that way. Not sure how many authors here are on the same, but I appreciate the tip about your thread a lot.


Several of us used to tag on Todd's site, but found we weren't getting tagged back. Glad you're having success with it.

See you in the KB thread.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I wanted to share a five-star Amazon review I received from a reader named Heather Kindle Fan:

_"Well written and realistic, May 15, 2010

"He considered leaving again- just walking off into the trees and never coming back. He didn't. This was all about tomorrow, and the day after that. So he rolled up in a ball on the back seat and closed his eyes, squeezing them shut until he'd fooled himself into something like sleep." This is how Max in Steve Anderson's The Losing Role gets through another night as a German soldier who is a man in the wrong place at the wrong time of his life.

Anderson is an artful writer who makes the images in this story come alive. It is also well researched- a late relative of mine was a young German officer during WWII, and The Losing Role brings back to my mind the stories told to me of these very places and the people he met. Especially of the anxiety involved in "playing a part" to protect the innocent people around him, while planning escape to save himself and get to America.

Will Max be successful in his journey? I really enjoyed reading his story, and am looking forward to much more from Steve Anderson!"_

Needless to say it made my day. Reviews have been a little slow in coming, but I can wait it out if it's for ones like these.

Happy reading, 
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Several of us used to tag on Todd's site, but found we weren't getting tagged back. Glad you're having success with it.
> 
> See you in the KB thread.


Gertie, I do plan on going on a massive tagging spree soon, so I will see you around.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

I just wanted to say how grateful I am to readers who took me up on my May promo on Kindle and Smashwords. You helped push _The Losing Role_ into Smashwords' Top 10 Fiction Bestsellers (http://tinyurl.com/286p25 and you gave me some nice reviews along the way. Thanks if you're reading this -- you really made my May!

Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

The New Podler Review of Books reviewed _The Losing Role_ this week. Reviewer David Drazul calls the novel "an excellent WWII espionage thriller that transcends the genre, making it a story that you don't have to be a history buff to enjoy."

http://thenewpodlerreviews.blogspot.com/2010/07/losing-role-by-steve-anderson.html

I hope you'll give it a look.

Thanks and happy reading,
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I wanted to let you know that Amazon has discounted _The Losing Role_ and my other novels to $2.39. Not sure how long it will last, so have at em: http://tinyurl.com/283424f

Thanks! 
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just wanted to share that I was interviewed by author, producer and director David Wisehart on what I'm writing and why over on his Kindle Authors blog:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-author-interview-steve-anderson.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

I'll hope you'll check it out.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

In another recent interview involving _The Losing Role_, I talk about self-publishing and putting my main characters through hell:

http://www.rosecityreader.com/2010/10/author-interview-steve-anderson.html

No wonder they hate me. 

Also, _The Losing Role_ is now on Simon Royale's list of indie authors to read. You can check out all the novels here:

http://www.simon-royle.com/indie-books-authors/

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm suddenly doing a lot of interviews, and enjoy it -- in this one with author Simon Royle, I attempt to explain my own role in _The Losing Role_ and my writing in general:

http://www.simon-royle.com/2010/11/20/indieview-steve-anderson-author-of-the-losing-role/#comment-204

I hope you'll have a look at mine and the other authors' interviews.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that generous and fellow KB author Helen Smith is giving away books for the holidays. It's going on now, from Dec 10-17. Eighteen authors are offering their books, including me with the _The Losing Role_ tomorrow, Dec 14. You could also win an Amazon gift card.

Head straight to Helen's blog for more or check my update.

Thanks and happy holidays!
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wanted to pass along a nice new review of _The Losing Role_ from_ Man of la Book_: http://manoflabook.com/wp/?p=1095

Reviewer/blogger Zohar Laor writes: "This is a well-researched and fascinating book ... with a refreshing twist; it is told from the view point of a German soldier -- and a likable one at that."

The Man also asked me some questions: http://manoflabook.com/wp/?p=1110

He also asked me to take part in a giveaway -- enter to win _The Losing Role_ at his site between now and Jan 4. There will be three winners total.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

A new review of _The Losing Role_ is out from the _Historical Novel Review_, and it includes a real-life historical connection. Reviewer Gregory Graham's father experienced firsthand some of the novel's horrid events as an infantryman in WWII's Battle of the Bulge.

Graham also recommends the novel. He gives a few great reasons why, most touching on the depiction of war as tragedy. But, my favorite: "Finally, the book is fun."

You can find the review here: http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/2011/02/losing-role-by-steve-anderson.html

Thanks and happy reading,
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's been a good week for _The Losing Role_. It's received two nice write-ups.

Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews recommends the book and gives a well-written review that really gets to the heart of what I was going for with this story. "The Losing Role succeeds in capturing and maintaining a reader's attention; the constant, underlying tension practically demands it," writes reviewer Alice Yeh.

Meanwhile, The New Podler Review of Books gave _The Losing Role_ its *Independent Novel Award, Best of 2010*. My favorite line: "Enough dramatic tension to saw a Panzer in half."

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome The Losing Role as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'm pleased to welcome The Losing Role as our KB Book of the Day!


Thanks, Harvey! I thought I'd set things up for anyone jumping in this thread by providing the full-length blurb:

In the last winter of WWII a failed German actor, Max Kaspar, is forced to join an absurdly desperate secret mission in which he must impersonate an enemy American officer. So Max cooks up his own fanatical plan -- he'll use his false identity to escape tyranny and war and flee to the America he'd once abandoned.

Max the performer is hardly a soldier let alone a double-crossing commando, yet in the deadly Battle of the Bulge he has to fool battle-shocked American GIs as well as dodge discovery by his reckless German comrades. Belgium's Ardennes forest becomes a snowbound hell and the magical America he'd loved is lost to him, replaced by a somber invading juggernaut. In the end, Max's gambles will lead him to a grim but honest payoff.

_The Losing Role_ is a historical espionage thriller based on an actual false flag operation that's been made infamous in legend but in reality was a doomed farce. In all the tragic details and with some dark humor, this is the story of an aspiring talent who got in over his head and tried to break free.

That's it. Hopefully, given interest, I'll be able to reply in this thread with some review quotes, background, and even an excerpt that takes you beyond the first few sample chapters to put you in the middle of the action.

Oh, also, it's currently *only 99 cents.*



Thanks for giving it a look!

Steve


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm looking forward to reading this one. I enjoy reading about WWII and especially historical fiction from that era. I've tried to get my daughters interested in my small collection, which mostly consists of library discards of The Eagle Has Landed, The Key to Rebecca, and similar paperback novels. So far they're not buying it - they're more into epic fantasy - but they'll come around eventually.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I'm looking forward to reading this one. I enjoy reading about WWII and especially historical fiction from that era. I've tried to get my daughters interested in my small collection, which mostly consists of library discards of The Eagle Has Landed, The Key to Rebecca, and similar paperback novels. So far they're not buying it - they're more into epic fantasy - but they'll come around eventually.


Thanks for the interest, Harvey. I'm sure your daughters will come around eventually.  _The Eagle Has Landed_ was probably one of the first books to get me started reading this genre. My novel's somewhat quirky in that my main character Max is definitely a fish out of water as an actor and not much of a soldier. But he has to learn fast.

I thought I'd offer an excerpt here for anyone checking in. Anyone can go look at the sample of the first few chapters, so I thought I'd jump ahead to about 40% in (roughly page 98-99). Here's the setup: If you've read the blurb, you'll know that Max has been forced to go on a secret mission. He and three other fake Americans have been sent over the American lines right at the onset of the infamous German counterattack called the "Battle of the Bulge." Max still thinks he's closer to his goal of escaping the war, and yet he's stuck in a contraband jeep with comrades who may already suspect him and about to face Americans who just many want to kill him if they discover he's a secret agent posing as one of them. So, here goes -- Max and his crew have just crossed the American front lines within the chilling cold forests of Belgium:

Zoock drove on, skirting the main thrust. Max wiped drool from his chin. He checked the compass. They were still heading west, flanking the American front lines.

"Made it, we made it," Zoock shouted in German.

Max nudged him and said "No more Deutsch" in English. So much for the stage fright. His bodily functions seemed to have ceased altogether, as if his cavities were filled with a gelatin. The adrenalin enhanced his senses. He could make out individual tree trunks in the dark. He could hear far-off voices among the shelling.

They rounded a narrow bend and their headlights flashed on a green figure up ahead, crouching in the road. A motorcycle lay at his side, as if he had simply pushed it over. Max saw his olive drab helmet.

"Shit," Zoock blurted. Rattner, mumbling, grabbed at Felix's sleeve. Felix drew his American Colt pistol.

"No," Max said. "You wish to damage any chances we have?"

"You're right," Felix said, "all right," and he lowered the Colt to his lap.

"Keep going, to the same tempo," Max said to Zoock, "we'll just pass him by."

Zoock shook his head and shifted down, maintaining speed. Within yards now. The American soldier had stood. He held out an arm to halt them. Max saw the sergeant stripes on his sleeve. The sergeant yanked a stubby cigar from his mouth.

"Stop there! Hey stop," he yelled.

"The Germans they're coming!" Max yelled as they passed, so closely that Max could smell the cigar.

"Retreat! While you can!" Felix shouted.

Speeding on, they saw American soldiers retreating through the woods beside them. They were running for their lives, sprinting and zigzagging and jumping over fallen trees and streams, like so many Daniel Boones. Some had tossed their weapons. This scene in a newsreel would have made Rattner, Felix and even Zoock whoop and hurrah but now they only gazed, incredulous. For they were heading in the same direction.

They rounded another bend, heading northwest, and the road glowed orange from the flames of burning American vehicles ahead. The flames licked upward, as high as the treetops, heating up their faces and stretching their skin dry. Zoock navigated the horrid, blazing carnage with care, slowing into low gear. Trucks, jeeps, and trailers stood at odd angles. An ambulance upside down. In the mud, blackened corpses flickered with orange and blue embers. The stench of burnt rubber and flesh quickened Max's pulse. Such mayhem seemed to portend victory, but Max knew better from what he'd seen in Russia. The greater the mess, the slower the advance.

New German bombardments tore into the woods around them. They ducked. Splinters and who knew what whacked at the jeep as Zoock drove on.

"Help us! Slow down! Need a ride!" GIs ran out to them from the trees waving their arms. Some slipped and fell, yet more came from all sides. "Krauts'll kill us," one screamed, "SS are coming, mac, gotta roll back," yelled another. One got within inches of the rear fender. He lunged but missed and tumbled.

Up ahead, GIs were hauling an antitank gun into the road. Some broke off and started for the jeep. A GI landed on their hood. His helmet bounced off but he stayed on. Zoock swerved to shake him. The GI grabbed at the windshield. Max pulled him in by the collar. It was a kid, no more than 18. His blonde hair flapped in his eyes and he gasped for breath. "Thanks mister, sir, thanks much," he panted.

"Okay, it's okay," Max said -

A boot struck the kid in the face and he toppled out the jeep. Rattner's boot. Rattner was standing, clutching at the back of Max's seat. "See that Ami half-pint?" he shouted in German, "That's all they're fighting with?" He cackled and fumbled for his bottle but Felix pulled him down.

"Will you stop with the German?" Zoock shouted.

The horizon had turned purple. Dawn. Up ahead a dead GI lay on his back, still clutching a pack of cigarettes. They slowed to nab the pack. Inspired by the prize, Felix suggested plundering the wreckage and dead for American gear but Max argued it was too risky. The rest agreed. Rattner mumbled thanks to Zoock for his fine driving, then nodded off. Up front, Max and Zoock smoked the American cigarettes. They were Pall Malls. Max had smoked the very same in New York City. For a moment the fine musky aroma took him back to his apartment on the Lower East Side, to the stoops and drug store diners, the salary men in the elevators, and even to that strange automat where he ate pie with a slice of cheese. And then the moment was gone. It didn't take him back to Lucy. She smoked Camels.

The sky became a heavy, dark gray mass. The morning mist formed drops on their olive green wool. It was time to consider the mission, and Felix took the lead. He checked the maps as they drove on. As planned, they had been dodging the major crossings and villages. They passed only minor crossings and checkpoints. At every signpost Felix had Zoock stop so he could jump out and switch the signs backwards. Ideally this would send any unwary or retreating Americans right back into the advancing Germans and, similarly, any counterattacking Americans far to the rear. It was vaudeville to the death. And with every switch Felix jumped back into the jeep giggling.

They headed downhill, and a fog thickened. A stream had washed out part of the road, revealing the tops of rocks through the mud. Zoock shifted down to cross the water. Max peered through the fog. Something was ahead, at the base of the hill. He grabbed the binoculars.

It was a roadblock. Two jeeps, an armored car, and a squad of roughly ten American soldiers stood ready. The silhouettes looked unreal in the fog, like two-dimensional cardboard cutouts. Seeing them, Felix cocked his Colt pistol. Max shook his head at Felix. "Don't worry, Lieutenant. I'm all right," Felix said.

"Good," Max said, and to Zoock: "So. We'll just proceed slowly."

Zoock nodded, slowly.

This was the first semblance of order they had seen. It meant they had to be well behind American lines. I could end it here, Max thought. Just step out of the jeep, stroll over and tell these Americans that German soldiers were with him. Then he'd be free. Wouldn't he? He looked again with the binoculars. The Americans' helmets had horizontal white stripes. They were Military Police - MPs, they called them. Could it be that easy? Max wasn't sure. Logic and sentiment clashed and sputtered in his head.

Felix passed around American chewing gum - Black Jack gum. Zoock refused it, but Felix and Max chomped on theirs, smacking and sucking down its weak licorice sap. Any prop would help. Luckily Rattner was still passed out, his head hanging to one side.

The MP jeeps were parked angled into the road, creating a narrow passageway. The armored car stood behind, its gun aiming down the road. "Easy," Max said, "easy." As they approached, slowing, an MP each moved to the hoods of the two jeeps. They had Thompson submachine guns - "tommy guns" like Chicago gangsters used. They raised arms to halt the jeep. Zoock came to a stop.

One MP was a lieutenant and the one on Zoock's side was a corporal. The MP corporal stepped forward. Seeing Zoock's Confederate hood flag, he rolled his eyes. Then he gave Max a lazy salute, which Max returned with only a nod and a smack of gum. Only now did he realize he was smoking and chewing gum. Frightful.

"Kill the engine, please," the MP said to Zoock. Zoock did so, and they heard the distant thunks of battles. It was much louder without the whine of their jeep. Zoock and Felix straightened in their seats. The MP winced at the loudest bursts. He had thick eyebrows. "Man, you boys look lost," he said.

***

I hope that wasn't too long for a post. Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

EBook giveaway alert: The top three thrillers rated highest at Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews are up for grabs, including my historical thriller _The Losing Role_. Have at em and have a great weekend!

http://www.stimulatedoutlet.com/2011/04/giveaway-thriller-threebies.html

Goodreads is also hosting a giveaway, but that one's for the print book:

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/9307-the-losing-role

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd like to share some handy book sites along with news about my historical/WWII espionage thriller _The Losing Role_:

UK Kindle readers, Daily Cheap Reads UK lists novels for £6 or less. Featured recently, _The Losing Role_ - currently discounted at 71p:

http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/2011/04/12/the-losing-role-wwii-spy-thriller/

UK Kindle readers have been taking an interest. This week the book made top ten in the Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue and War categories for Kindle, and the Spy Stories category for all books. It's been holding its own alongside my author heroes John Le Carré, Alan Furst, Philip Kerr and others.

For US readers, Four Stars and Up lists only those Kindle books that average four stars and up on at least ten reader reviews. The prices are right too. _The Losing Role_ made the cut and is listed as a "hidden gem," so check it out while you're there:

http://www.fourstarsandup.com/post/4474736372/thriller-the-losing-role-by-steve-anderson

Shameless plugs aside, I hope these sites help you find books you like.

Also, the book received a nice review this week from Rose City Reader. My favorite quote:

"The Losing Role is a terrific book that deserves a wide audience. It is exciting and funny and keeps you thinking long after the action is over." You can read the whole review here:

http://www.rosecityreader.com/2011/04/review-of-day-losing-role.html

Remember, the book's currently only 99 cents / 71 p.

Thanks, cheers and happy reading,
Steve


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I've never really read much about that German operation to confuse the allies.  I remember it had a weird code name.  I'll have to check it out-- thanks.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

easyreader said:


> I've never really read much about that German operation to confuse the allies. I remember it had a weird code name. I'll have to check it out-- thanks.


You're welcome, easyreader. The operation was called "Greif." Thanks for the interest and for checking it out.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

_The Losing Role_ is featured today at *Indie Books Blog* along with a mini interview about the book. My take on the story: "Caught between two worlds colliding can really suck."

Here's the link:

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/losing-role-steve-anderson.html

Thanks, I hope you'll check it out.

Happy reading,
Steve


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

There's a new interview with me at the first-rate *Scene of the Crime* blog, where I discuss _The Losing Role_, my writing and self-publishing. I get to hold company with major traditionally published crime writers such as Steve Berry, Tess Gerritsen, Iris Johansen and more:

http://jsydneyjones.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/steve-andersons-the-losing-role-set-in-the-fog-of-war/

It's rare to see a self-publisher on a blog like this. Hopefully they won't call the bouncer and throw me out! ; )

Blog author J. Sydney Jones has an outstanding historical fiction series set in 1890s Vienna, beginning with The Empty Mirror -- his books are worth checking out.

Thanks!


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

_The Losing Role_ just got curated: my quirky WWII espionage thriller is now approved by the *Indie 180*, a select list of self-pubbed books that applies standard criteria such as reviews, sales ranks, blogs, tweets, forums and opening pages to identify novels that appear to be "worth reading." Here's the link:

http://www.thebookorbust.com/p/indie-500-book-list.html

I hope you'll check it out and find other novels there, too.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

_The Losing Role_ is currently available at *50% OFF* during Smashwords' Summer Sale. The offer ends Sunday, July 31 -- one week from today. Here's the link:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11265


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

This week _The Losing Role_ got a favorable and well-written review from Red Adept Reviews. Reviewer Jim Chambers gave the historical espionage thriller a rare five stars - his average rating in four standardized categories.

Chambers has in-depth knowledge of the volatile and brutal time that was the bitter last months of World War II, and the novel passed his scrutiny there too. As for the story, he sums up: "_The Losing Role_ was a perfect combination of plot-driven action and character study." Here's the full link:

http://redadeptreviews.com/the-losing-role-by-steve-anderson/

The review also includes an interview, which I'm posting here:

*How did you come up with the title?*

The main character, Max Kaspar, is a German actor who tried making it in America but made the tragic choice of returning to Germany in the late 1930s. By the time the book begins, late in WWII, Max has been drafted and forced to go on a senseless secret mission in which he has to play an enemy American officer. So there you have it - not a great situation to be in.

*How long have you been writing?*

I've been writing fiction for almost fifteen years, but much of the early writing was just learning how to do it. I thought I was going to become a history professor, so I had to un-learn a lot of what I was doing.

*What authors have inspired you?*

It varies. I'd say anyone from John Steinbeck to Patricia Highsmith, Graham Greene to John Le Carré. Martin Cruz Smith. Alan Furst for the historical detail. Charles McCarry for the craft. Elmore Leonard for the humor. I admire James Lee Burke for his writing but also because I read once that he went nine years without finding a publisher, and just kept on writing and perfecting his storytelling. There are more, of course.

*Where did you get the idea for the novel?*

I read an article that gave the real story behind a so-called infamous secret mission the Germans' devised for the Battle of the Bulge in late 1944, whereby English-speaking German soldiers impersonated American units behind the lines and were supposed to wreak havoc. In legend it was a frightening and deadly ploy. But the reality was totally different. Many could barely speak English and the few who could well had been waiters, dancers, writers, and students and were far from ideal soldiers let alone crack terrorists. The whole operation was pretty much a disaster. Something about the absurdity of it all appealed to me. It's definitely not a war or military novel in the traditional sense, but more of a character-driven noir thriller.

*Who is your favorite character?*

Max Kaspar, definitely. I'm always drawn to characters who are stuck between two worlds and in over their heads with a plan that's doomed to fail, but they stick with it anyway. That would be Max, for sure.


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

The favorably reviewed WWII espionage thriller _The Losing Role_ is *only 99 Cents * until December 30 in all ebook versions, including Kindle, 



, Kobo and Nook.










The sale is part of a promotion for the *70th Anniversary of the Battle of the Bulge*. Three of my books tell the story of a desperate and doomed German secret mission during the battle: English-speaking but mostly unprepared German soldiers infiltrated the shocked American front lines disguised as Americans in US Army jeeps and other vehicles. It only made a bitterly violent campaign all the more tragic.

More on the books and offers here: http://www.stephenfanderson.com/latest/2014/12/15/battle-of-the-bulge-70th-anniversary-special-offers

Thanks and happy reading,
Steve


----------

